# Dragon quest 8



## samtheprankster (Feb 12, 2007)

I love this game.


----------



## McMurphy (Feb 15, 2007)

Me, too.  What are the reasons that you like it so much?


----------



## Talysia (Feb 17, 2007)

Out of curiosity, what is this game's sub-heading?  I've not followed the entire series, so I don't know how many there are.


----------



## Aes (Feb 17, 2007)

Dragon Quest 8:  Journey of the Cursed King.

It's an okay game, but aside from the flashy PS2 graphics, the gameplay is really just more of the same from the DQ series. :/


----------



## Talysia (Feb 17, 2007)

Ah, I wondered if that was the one being talked about.  I'm playing it at the moment, and it did remind me of a very old fashioned RPG.  It's not my favourite, but as you said, it's not a bad game.


----------



## dane78 (Feb 18, 2007)

Do they have it on DS?


----------



## Talysia (Feb 18, 2007)

I just did a check, and I think a Dragon Quest game will be released on DS in the summer. I'm not sure if it's this one, though.  Someone feel free to correct me if I got it wrong!


----------



## Lucien21 (Feb 18, 2007)

Dragon Quest 9 is heading for the DS.

Trailer:

YouTube - Ã£Æ’â€°Ã£Æ’Â©Ã£â€šÂ´Ã£Æ’Â³Ã£â€šÂ¯Ã£â€šÂ¨Ã£â€šÂ¹Ã£Æ’Ë†IX Ã¦ËœÅ¸Ã§Â©ÂºÃ£ÂÂ®Ã¥Â®Ë†Ã£â€šÅ Ã¤ÂºÂº/Dragon Quest IX: Defender of the Stars


Dragon Quest 8 is great fun, however I need to get a move on and finish it with FF XII and Rogue Galaxy on the way.


----------

